# OGF Beanies/Winter hats



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, after a few request I checked and we can order the Blue Team OGF beanies again this year. These must be pre-paid as they must be ordered. We don't stock these.
Beanies will be $12.00 + tax ($12.81) with the TEAM OGF logo as photo #1 will show. This includes shipping to your door.
The Beanies with the TEAM OGF logo and you screen name will be $15.00 + tax ($16.01) shipped. As in the past these are quality beanies that you'll be proud to wear.
You can order these by using pay pal or sending a check to our Offfice Post Office. 
Pay pal orders to: [email protected]
or send payments to :

Ohiogamefishing LLC
Winter beanie order
c/o 2823 Shellwick Ct.
Columbus, Ohio 43235

I will take orders for the next 2- weeks then place the order, so please if you want one order today. 
I will also re-order after the first shipment is made. These usually take about a week after we order. Here's a couple pics of the beanies:


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 2 orders now, you guys ask so lets get the orders placed. The quicker get them the faster I can get them to you. Remember Christmas is coming so if you want it by then we need your orders now. With the cold weather we have today and the next few weks they would be quite warm!!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey dale can i send a money order


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure can, just send it to our PO box listed above. Thanks
Make sure you state which one you want in a note.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Dale, money was sent via Paypal.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks buddy, a few more and I'll send the order in. Anyone wanting in on the first order get them to me. as I'll be ordering towards the end of this week.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a reminder that I'll be calling in the first order Friday morning. Anyone wanting these on this order let me know, we except Pay Pal or Checks/Money Orders. So far I have 10 ordered.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Dale,

Is it too late to get in one one of these?


Thanks,
Jason


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope. either send a check/MO or Pay pal it. If you pay pal it I can order it tomorrow. If you send a check I'll order it when the check clears. Either way I can get them no problem.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Dale M I sent $16.01 to [email protected] for the money for the hat... I also sent $20 for 5 tickets in the ice raffle they are two seperate transactions...
I have to support the site I love! 

I have one request.. I want my hat to say "Soap" instead of liquidsoap.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I got it ordered for you, I think Tim can get it done with the others. Thanks!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

DaleM, what is the status on the hats? Have they been shipped yet? If not, can you let us know when. Thanks


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim just PM'd me. They will be shipped Tuesday. As soon as I get them I will ship them to everyone that ordered.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone to know that ordered their Beanies that I have them here ready to ship tomorrow morning. You should have them by Saturday at he latest. 
A special thanks to all those that ordered. 
WE can still get these if anyone wants to order one.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, my hats came today. There are pretty good looking hats. I sorry I didn't get my boat name on it though.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know you received it. To all the others that I sent out,mif you would please let me know when you receive them. Thanks again, and we can still order more if anyone wants one. Just PM me or post it here.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I got mine too Dale. They look great as usual. Thanks!!!


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Got mine yesterday great hat!! Thank You!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

sweet
now when i wander too far from the nursing home,people will know who i am and who to contact.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Havent got mine yet. 
Hopefully monday!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Still no hat... 
You send mine dale??
Boy pretty sad when I get this excited about a hat...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Brookpark Ohio? if that's your town I did send it. Let me know if you don't get it soon, I'll check wth the PO and see if there was a problem.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Got mine Saturday. Thanks a lot.

As a matter of fact I have mine on right now!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

DaleM said:


> Brookpark Ohio? if that's your town I did send it. Let me know if you don't get it soon, I'll check wth the PO and see if there was a problem.


Thats me.. 
Thanks a lot.. Sorry if I caused any problems.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

GOT IT!!!!!!!
AND I LOVE IT!!!!!
Very nice work Dale...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Soap for letting me know. Now where's the pics at guys??


----------

